# 2 Stroke Restrictions in Your State?



## CarlF (Feb 28, 2009)

Before posting here, the only place I had heard of 2 stroke restrictions was California (which is not surprising).
But know I am reading posts from guys all over the country where they are restricted.
HEre in Alabama I dont know of any lakes with such restrictions. We have some very small public fishing lakes with trolling motor only rules (you wouldnt need anything else on these lakes) but none of our large public waters have HP or 2 stroke restrictions.
A lot of small public lakes where I grew up in NE Pennsylvania had a HP restriction of 10 hp. Wonder if they now have 2 stroke restrictions?

So, how about a survey of what the restrictions are in your area? Indicate your area & what the restrictions are so the rest of us might understand what you have to deal with.


----------



## grizzly (Feb 28, 2009)

i'm in the kansas city area, and we have no 2 stroke restrictions yet. same as you we have small lakes with electric only, 100-200 acre lakes usually have 5 or 10mph limit, and nothing on the bigger lakes, several 10,000acre+. i'd like a 4 stroke eventually, but thats alot a money, even with my brother in laws 30% discount at G3


----------



## redbug (Feb 28, 2009)

From what I've read most of the restrictions are on the reservoirs that supply drinking water.
None of the lakes here is SE pa have them yet just the ridiculous hp limits... Why not allow any size motor but have an idle speed only.


Wayne


----------



## Waterwings (Feb 28, 2009)

I'm not aware of any 2-stroke/4-stroke restrictions in KY, but there are hp restrictions on some bodies of water, plus the electric-only rules for reservoirs in areas such as mine.


----------



## duke (Feb 28, 2009)

not here except on water supplys and some rivers and creeks.you can run electric tm.or the old way [paddle]


----------



## bassboy1 (Feb 28, 2009)

None here. We have electric only lakes, due either to size, or the fact that they are drinking water reservoirs, and a couple of 10 horse max lakes, due to size, but no 2 stroke restrictions.


----------



## Anthony Sisk (Feb 28, 2009)

We have some restrictions here in south carolina.But from what one of the game wardens told me' its okay if its an older motor because they are grandfathered in.we also have alot of lakes that are 10 hp or less.


----------



## BloodStone (Feb 28, 2009)

CarlF said:


> Before posting here, the only place I had heard of 2 stroke restrictions was California (which is not surprising).
> But know I am reading posts from guys all over the country where they are restricted.
> HEre in Alabama I dont know of any lakes with such restrictions. We have some very small public fishing lakes with trolling motor only rules (you wouldnt need anything else on these lakes) but none of our large public waters have HP or 2 stroke restrictions.
> A lot of small public lakes where I grew up in NE Pennsylvania had a HP restriction of 10 hp. Wonder if they now have 2 stroke restrictions?
> ...



*Not aware of any here in GranholmLand (formerly Michigan) YET, but give our incompetent nimrod of a Governor time. :x 
A couple of years ago she was trying to double the cost of all hunting & fishing licenses :evil: .*


----------



## ben2go (Feb 28, 2009)

It depends on the lakes here.My local lakes have banned 2 strokes period.So I don't go out any more.One day soon I'll break down and buy a 4 stroke.


----------



## Andy (Mar 1, 2009)

There are a few places that are electric only around me here in Va. (drinking water) Other than that, there are no 2 stroke/size limits that I know of.


----------



## shizzy77 (Mar 1, 2009)

the lakes within Minneapolis are electric only. thats the only restrictions I know of.


----------



## Specknreds (Mar 1, 2009)

There are no limitations that I know of in MS or LA. The MS Dept. of Wildlife and Fisheries has a few ponds that you can not put a boat in period. Fish from the bank only.


----------



## Bone Collector (Mar 11, 2009)

thats a stimulus plan, buy me a 4-stroke!


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Mar 11, 2009)

none up here in western nc. we dont really have any small lakes


----------



## ben2go (Mar 11, 2009)

Bone Collector said:


> thats a stimulus plan, buy me a 4-stroke!




That sure would stimulate me to get out on the water. :LOL2: 







Loggerhead Mike said:


> none up here in western nc. we dont really have any small lakes




They are there.You just have to hunt for them.I was hiking and found one that's in a valley.I don't how may acres it was but is was roughly 1/2 mile long and 150 yards wide.I thought it was a river at first but it was a spring fed lake.It couldn't be seen easily from the air, but it would have looked like a river.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Mar 12, 2009)

hmmm #-o where abouts was that at? :mrgreen:


----------



## Ouachita (Mar 12, 2009)

Only one electric-only in Texas that someone on this board made me aware of and now I can't remember the lake's name. Just about every public lake in Texas serves as some town's drinking water source and so far there aren't any motor restrictions that I know about.


----------



## Greg (Mar 12, 2009)

None here that I know of, thank God... If there are any lakes with it, I guarantee I won't be on them. :roll:


----------



## ben2go (Mar 12, 2009)

Loggerhead Mike said:


> hmmm #-o where abouts was that at? :mrgreen:




Southern part of Polk county.I couldn't find my way back to save my @$$.Wish I could.It may have been a beaver pond.I don't remember seeing the usual man made type damn,but it's been 10+ years since that walk.


----------

